# Diablo III: Mehrspielermodus vs. Singlespielermodus



## Tornianalf (27. August 2011)

Huhu,

ich habe eine Frage zum Mehrspielermodus in Diablo III. Bedeutet dieser Modus, dass man zwangsläufig immer mit anderen zusammen spielen muss, oder kann man auch mal alleine losziehen? Ist es also z. B. so wie in WoW, dass man jeden Tag neu entscheiden kann, ob man mit anderen zusammen spielt oder auch mal alleine spielt?

Falls man im Mehrspielermodus auch alleine spielen kann: Ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad im Mehrspielermodus allgemein höher als im Singlespielermodus oder nur dann, wenn man mit anderen zusammen spielt?

Liebe Grüße.

Tornianalf


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. August 2011)

Ich vermute mal, dass es das gleiche Prinzip sein wird, wie in Diablo2. Der Mehrspielermodus ist im Battle.Net. Alle Chars & Co. werden auf den Blizzard-Servern gespiechert (Ladder-Chars, Hardcore, etc.)

Singleplayer-Chars sind auf der eigenen Platte.

Im D2-Multiplayer kann man von 1-4 (oder 8?) Spieler in einem Spiel haben.

Bisher war es so, dass es bestimmte Monster, Runenwörter (und noch ein wenig mehr) exlusiv im Battle.Net-Spiel gab. Vom normalen Spielgeschehen her, war der Schwierigkeitsgrad der selbe. Nur wenn man mehr als ein Spieler war, hatten die Monster mehr HP und es gab häufiger stärkere Gegner (Champions).

Aber das sind jetzt Vermutungen, da ich noch nicht wirklich was gehört habe, wie der Multiplayer-Part diesmal geregelt ist.


----------



## Davatar (29. August 2011)

D2-Multiplayer ist 1-8 Spieler. Ausserdem kann man in einem Spiel ein Passwort setzen, so dass niemand joinen kann, der das Passwort nicht kennt. Ansonsten ist das Spiel frei verfügbar und jederzeit können Leute rein und raus kommen.


----------



## Navidgirnuod (31. August 2011)

Tornianalf schrieb:


> Falls man im Mehrspielermodus auch alleine spielen kann: Ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad im Mehrspielermodus allgemein höher als im Singlespielermodus oder nur dann, wenn man mit anderen zusammen spielt?



Die Monster werden mit der Anzahl der Spieler in ihrer Stärke skalieren. Ausserdem kannst du keine Söldner benutzen (im Gegensatz zu D2). Natürlich wird auch die PVP Arena und das Auktionshaus im Singleplayer nicht verfügbar sein.

Da man für den Singleplayer aber genauso ständig online sein muss für den online Multiplayer könnte mir bitte jemand erklären weshalb es Ersteren überhaupt gibt.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (31. August 2011)

Da auch im Solospiel ONLINEZWANG besteht, werden wohl auch die Helden nicht auf der Platte sein, sondern im Schrank von Blizzard.

Die Frage, ob sich Solospiel noch lohnt ist wirklich berechigt. Weil im Prinzip reicht es einen Ground nur für sich selbst aufzumachen. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht werden im Solomodus auch gleich Housing und Reittiere mitgeliefert...


----------



## Leolost (1. September 2011)

Ich habe ja auch fleißig Berichte zu Diablo 3 gelesen, um mich möglichst auf dem laufenden zu halten, auch wenn ich den einen Tag den ich auf der Gamescom war darauf verzichtet habe mich neben das ( 4 Stunde Wartezeit) Schild zu stellen, und lieber End of Nations gespielt habe. Natürlich sind alles Vermutungen, rumstochern im Nebel der Zukunft, in keinster weise begründet, und sowieso alles zusammengereimt, da ich noch nie selber einen Fuß in das spiel setzen durfte. 
( Ach ist das nicht herrlich!) 
Wenn ich an Fakten zusammenkratze was "bekannt" ist habe ich aktuell folgende Vorstellung davon was mich im Singleplayer erwarten könnte. ( Konjunktiv)
Da das Spiel einen 100% Onlinezwang haben wird gehe ich davon aus das ich mich wenn ich das Spiel starte ähnlich wie in Starcraft 2 sofort in das Battle.net anmelde, es ist halt "Die" Blizzard Plattform und wird das Spiel tragen ( meine ich ist sogar schon sicher), von daher bin ich praktisch Automatisch auf einer Multiplayer Plattform. Es ist ebenfalls bekannt das die Daten aller Spielfiguren/Helden sich nicht auf dem Heimrechner befinden werden, um Manipulationen am Spiel zu verhindern. Ich sehe daher keinen Sinn mehr dahinter zwischen Multiplayer und Singleplayer Charakteren wie noch in Diablo 2 zu Unterscheiden. Ich würde soweit gehen zu sagen das die Trennung eher einen zusätzlichen Aufwand bedeuten würde, laufen doch eh Heldendaten alle über die Battle.net Server.  
Dies führt mich zu der Vorstellung, das ein Singleplayerspiel in Diablo 3 nichts anderes ist als ein Multiplayerspiel mit einer Begrenzung auf 1 Spieler, eventuell mit einiger Blokade für mehr Privatsphäre, um seine Ruhe zu haben. Es entspräche eindeutig dem weg den Blizzard mit Starcraft 2 und dem neuen Battlenet vorgelegt hat. So könnte ich mir natürlich mit meinem Helden jedesmal überlegen ob ich Multiplayer oder Singleplayer spiele, da alle Helden in einem Pool liegen. Es hätte natürlich den Vorteil das es auch keine "nur Multiplayer" Inhalte, geben könnte wie noch in Diablo 2, wo es wie schon gesagt , Runenwörter Items Hellfirequest ... . Natürlich liegt über allem auch wieder der Schatten der Kontrolle seitens Blizzard, was dem aktuellen Trend entspricht. 
Korrigiert gerne meine Überlegungen. Sie ist im Hinblick auf den Onlinezwang natürlich ein "Extrem" aber ich denke nicht das Unwahrscheinlichste.

Was die Skalierung des Schwierigkeitsgrades angeht, so wird er denke ich wieder mit der Anzahl der Spieler im Spiel skalieren. Täte das Spiel dies nicht, so wäre, es mit mehreren Spielern zu einfach auch höchste Schwierigkeitsgrade abzufarmen. Würde die maximale Spielerzahl die Schwierigkeit bestimmen könnte es passieren wenn 2 Spieler abspringen das man das ganze Spiel neu starten muss, einfach weil es unglaublich schwer wird. 
Diese Technik hat sich , finde ich, in Diablo 2 gut bewährt.

Soviel von mir, ich freue mich auf den Hexendoc. , er wird sich denke ich gut in meine Reihe von Totenbeschwörern in Diablo 2 einreihen.


----------



## phamo (1. September 2011)

Mich würde interessieren, ob die beiden Auktionshäuser im Singleplayer wirklich nicht vorhanden sein werden. Wegen Privatsphäre: d.h. der Battle.NET Chat müsste im Singeplayer deaktiviert sein und/oder es gibt im Multiplayer noch allgemeine Sprachchats alà World-/Global-Chat.


----------



## Navidgirnuod (10. September 2011)

phamo schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren, ob die beiden Auktionshäuser im Singleplayer wirklich nicht vorhanden sein werden. Wegen Privatsphäre: d.h. der Battle.NET Chat müsste im Singeplayer deaktiviert sein und/oder es gibt im Multiplayer noch allgemeine Sprachchats alà World-/Global-Chat.



MOMENT! Mit meiner Aussage das das AH im SP nicht verfügbar ist meinte ich, dass man es nicht nutzen DARF (eigene Selbstgeschränkung!) da man sich ja auf Singleplayer spezialisiert hat und somit nicht von anderen Spielern profitieren will. Das gesamte Freundesliste und Chatsystem bleibt natürlich auch im SP vorhanden und aktiv.

Man könnte es auch klarer sagen! Wenn man sich die Beta ansieht ist es eindeutig das das einzige was den SP vom MP unterscheidet die Söldner sind!


----------



## Juicebag (12. September 2011)

Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> Man könnte es auch klarer sagen! Wenn man sich die Beta ansieht ist es eindeutig das das einzige was den SP vom MP unterscheidet die Söldner sind!



Weshalb ich ganz klar nur den MP spielen werde. Außer natürlich Blizzard hat die Söldner endlich so programmiert, dass die nicht mehr sofort in die Gegnermassen rennen und krepieren.  
Gott was hab ich mich schon darüber aufgeregt... ^^


----------



## Tikume (13. September 2011)

phamo schrieb:


> Wegen Privatsphäre



Würde ich von der Firma nicht erwarten. 
Die haben ja nicht mal Standards wie eine Non-Funktion oder auschaltbares Arsenal für den eigenen Char hinbekommen.


----------



## Fedaykin (13. September 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Würde ich von der Firma nicht erwarten.
> Die haben ja nicht mal Standards wie eine Non-Funktion oder auschaltbares Arsenal für den eigenen Char hinbekommen.




Na na na, wozu denn auch.


----------

